# Tv Led AOC LE50H454E se apaga en un segundo.



## celtronics2011 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola buenas noches .
Tv led aoc LE50H454E conecto el clable de señal  tv,  luego  conecto a la red . el led azul titila 3veces , le doy el power espero unos segundos  se llega a ver el logo de la marca y de hay se apaga por completo.   no hay sonido.
con un probador de leds  , verifique las tiras de leds y efectivamente no me predia una  tira de leds , desmonte todo  encontre una sola tira de leds todos unidos .
El conector de la regleta leds estubo haciendo mal contacto lo solucione,
Con el probador   ya todos los leds prende, solucione mal contacto de los leds . pero aun sigo com mi problema  el televisor  solo me muestra el logo aoc por un segundo .
cambie la main EL PROBLEMA PERSISTE  .

Podria ser los leds que estan con fuga  como los detecto?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

Mide la corriente de consumo de cada tira, todas deben tener el mismo. (Siempre y cuando tengan la misma cantidad de LED's)
31 Voltios en las líneas de retorno (Cables negros) se me hace un valor muy alto, pero sin ver el circuito del controlador, es difícil determinar el problema.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

mido tension en paralelo , en el conector  de los leds   le doy power   espero unos segundos   de 31vdc hay un pico rapido de 63vdc en una tira de leds  prendiendo los leds por un segundo . 
la fuente  esta parece estar bien  junto con la main ,  el inversor se esta protegiendo eso quiere decir que la tira de leds estan dañados.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> El inversor se está protegiendo, eso quiere decir que la tira de leds están dañados.


Por eso te dije que midieras el consumo de corriente de cada tira.
Esta prueba la debes hacer con el probador del LED's, no con la fuente de poder del TV.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

driver de leds


diagrama : inversor 
https://www.diodes.com/assets/Datasheets/AP3041.pdf


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por eso te dije que midieras el consumo de corriente de cada tira.
> Esta prueba la debes hacer con el probador del LED's, no con la fuente de poder del TV.


haaaa ok  ya lo entendi  lo tengo que volver a desarmar el tv por completo ....
mil gracias por su tiempo  eso hare .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Tengo que volver a desarmar el TV por completo.


No es necesario si ya tienes identificados los terminales de las tiras LED. (Cables rojos y negros)
Si las mediciones son diferentes, entonces sí habrá que desarmar el panel para la reparación de las tiras LED.
Si son iguales, entonces el problema se encuentra en algún componente dañado en el controlador, y hasta el mismo controlador puede estar fallando.
Por lo regular las fallas se presentan en los componentes de los terminales OV, CS, y FB. (Over Voltaje, Current Sense y Fly Back)


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No es necesario si ya tienes identificados los terminales de las tiras LED. (Cables rojos y negros)


lo hare en este instante  pero tengo este probador casero  sirve para la prueba de corriente :

Probador casero para tiras LED backlight.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

Como que tiene varios componentes de sobra, pero sí, debe servir para medir cierta corriente, aunque no sea la correcta porque no enciende los LED's a un nivel óptimo.
Cuando se trata de medir una tira completa o un grupo de tiras que no superen el voltaje de línea casera, yo uso un controlador de lámparas LED T8.
Este tipo de controladores pueden encender un conjunto de LED's desde 15 V hasta un poco más del voltaje de línea, ya que son Buck Converters Off-Line.
O sea, que no están aislados de la red, y el máximo voltaje que entregan es el que se rectifica de la red a onda completa.
Controlan corriente, que es lo que importa para encender LED's.
Así que este controlador podrá encender los LED's con una corriente controlada y a un nivel óptimo para poder realizar una buena lectura del consumo.
¿Dónde conseguir este tipo de controlador? Pues dentro de una lámpara LED T8 y mejor si es de 22 W.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

listo aqui esta el consumo de corriente  esto que me indica ?

diagrama de la fuente : Telefunken TF-LED50S10T2 K-PL-L01 PSU


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

No hay mucha diferencia, pero puedes hacer unas pruebas para engañar al controlador.
- Unir todos los terminales de los cables negros.
- Ir quitando uno a uno cada cable negro.

La primera prueba determinará que existe un problema en alguna tira de LED's
La segunda prueba identificará en cuál tira se encuentra el problema.
En ambos casos el TV debe permanecer encendido.
Si de todos modos se apaga, entonces hay que revisar los componentes del controlador, si están bien, reemplazarlo.

En algunos controladores existe una terminal llamada FAULT y es la que envía el aviso de problemas en el controlador.
En este caso esa terminal es la que controla el Gate del Mosfet para el paso de tensión negativa hacia los LED's.
Así que alterar el estado de este terminal, no sería factible en este TV.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

fuente
*K-PL-L01*

: Telefunken TF-LED50S10T2 K-PL-L01 PSU








D@rkbytes dijo:


> En ambos casos el TV debe permanecer encendido.
> Si de todos modos se apaga, entonces hay que revisar los componentes del controlador, si están bien, reemplazarlo.



Gracias por su tiempo , en este instante unire con un troso de cable  los cables negros .


D@rkbytes dijo:


> No hay mucha diferencia, pero puedes hacer unas pruebas para engañar al controlador.
> - Unir todos los terminales de los cables negros.
> - Ir quitando uno a uno cada cable negro.
> 
> ...



Maestro uni  los 4 cables negro de los leds  , logros encender  por  8 segundo de 31vdc a 58vdc   ,logro  pasar del logo aoc asta el canal y rapidamente se apago.

esto que indica?  

la parte inversora de fuente esta dañada?

maestros  con el probador de leds .  tengo tres tiras de leds que me consumen 51vdc  y una tira de leds  me consume 61 vdc ,
son 10 vdc de diferencia  algo pasa ahiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

Si ya obtuviste un mayor tiempo de encendido del Backlight con esa prueba, entonces significa que efectivamente existe un problema con las tiras LED.
Sobre todo porque se está determinando que la corriente de consumo y el voltaje es diferente en una de ellas.
Por lo tanto, el controlador está entrando en protección, lo cual determina que funciona.

El reemplazo de los LED debe ser idéntico al original, o por lo menos, debe tener las mismas características.
Si no se cumple esta condición, ocurre lo que está pasando, que hay un desbalance en las líneas de retorno y opera la protección.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No hay mucha diferencia, pero puedes hacer unas pruebas para engañar al controlador.
> - Unir todos los terminales de los cables negros.
> - Ir quitando uno a uno cada cable negro.
> 
> ...



con el puente y sin el puente ,el televisor prende normal  hay sonido e imagen , pero no  funcionan los leds


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si ya obtuviste un mayor tiempo de encendido del Backlight con esa prueba, entonces significa que efectivamente existe un problema con las tiras LED.
> Sobre todo porque se está determinando que la corriente de consumo y el voltaje es diferente en una de ellas.
> Por lo tanto, el controlador está entrando en protección, lo cual determina que funciona.
> 
> ...



Con todo esto  80% que son los leds   me voy a arriesgar en comprar uno original ..  posteo resultados


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

Sí, claro, esa es la falla. (La más común)
Funciona todo, menos el Backlight porque el controlador entra en protección.
Y bueno, eso de que hay imagen es relativo, está ahí pero, no existe retro iluminación constante.


celtronics2011 dijo:


> Con todo esto, 80% que son los leds.
> Me voy a arriesgar en comprar uno original


Fue más arriesgado cambiar la tarjeta principal. 


celtronics2011 dijo:


> Cambié la main y el problema persiste.


Ese es el último recurso a optar después de haber agotado nuestra capacidad de reparación o diagnóstico.
Y más a sabiendas que ese tipo de problemas están más relacionados con el controlador, fuente de poder o diodos LED.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola buenas noches  aoc de 50 pulgadas  alguiem podria decirme   cuanto es la entrada de vol + que envia el inversor para que la regleta led trabaje ,  como solo me muestra un flashasso de lus mostrandome el logo aoc para luego entrar en proteccion , podria variar el resistor  pin 2 OVP R114   para vajar la tencion y tavez logre encender  el tv , bueno eso es lo que se me ocurre ...



con su original  20k tengo un flash de 89 vol
15k flash de 101vol
47k flas de 62 vol
27k flash de 77vol
 sin exito alguno los led  no prende  ......... fue mi ultimo supiro


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 12, 2018)

No sigas experimentando. Primero corrige el problema de consumo con los LED.
Ya que esté corregido y el backlight se mantenga constante, entonces ya puedes proceder a disminuir la corriente.

Por cierto... vol en electrónica es más usado para referirse al nivel o control del volumen.
V o Voltio, es la unidad de medida para el voltaje.
Así que lo correcto sería que escribieras:
Con una resistencia de 15 KΩ obtengo 101 Voltios o 101 V.

PD: Los diodos LED no funcionan por tensión, funcionan por corriente.
Así que lo correcto es disminuir la corriente, no la tensión.
Aunque van de la mano, son cosas distintas.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 12, 2018)

Gracias por su aclaración .
Tendré mas cuidado a la próxima  con mi escritura.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> PD: Los diodos no funcionan por tensión, funcionan por corriente.
> Así que lo correcto es disminuir la corriente, no la tensión.
> Aunque van de la mano, son cosas distintas.


Tiene usted mucha razón se me estaba olvidando.
La regleta led mañana lunes  mandare a buscar y  comprarlo uno que  sea original . Dios quiera que lo consiga.
Gracias


----------



## teoz (Nov 30, 2019)

De cuantos leds es cada tira, busca el codigo de los leds smd ahi dira cuanto voltios son . ahi divides el +B que medistes entre numero de leds y comparas la tension final si está normal o hay sobrecarga.


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 27, 2019)

Hola saludos, tengo el mismo problema con el mismo PSU pero el TV es Haier, he reempalzado todos los LED, dos mosfet aod4286, revisado filtro/capacitadores inflados y nada, a la final observe esto:
tengo tres resistencias SMD que están desvalorizadas, como muestro en la foto, estas son:
La R118 no tiene nomenclatura y en diagrama dice 510k y marca 186k, la segunda R50 de 200k (204) marca 150k y la tercera la R39 200k (204) marca 11.84k.


Allí todo mal, revisando en mi basura electrónica, no consigo esas resistencia SMD para poder reemplazar, allí escribo para buscar solución por aquí, en este caso que se podría hacer, ya creo, que por este desperfecto me salta a la sobreproteccion del los LED


----------



## sergiot (Dic 27, 2019)

Las resistencias las has medido en el impreso, o las quitaste de la placa? la serigrafía de las resistencias, coinciden con el valor del circuito?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2019)

El problema es que son resistencias de precisión y si las quieres armar con resistencias comunes, tendrás que buscar las que más se acerquen a su valor marcado.
Por ejemplo: 2 x 100 K en serie = 200 K y 330 K + 180 K = 510 K
Como son SMD tendrás que buscar la forma de acomodarlas.

Y sí hay que tener en cuenta lo que menciona @sergiot, porque al medir las resistencias en la tarjeta dan una lectura diferente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2019)

Desconozco exactamente el método de fabricación de las smd, pero.. 
Por mi experiencia las resistencias nunca disminuyen de valor cuando fallan, suelen incrementarse de valor.
Para mas seguridad deberías desoldarlas para medirlas.


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 27, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Las resistencias las has medido en el impreso, o las quitaste de la placa? la serigrafía de las resistencias, coinciden con el valor del circuito?


Saludos Sergio, casi todas las resistencias del áreas de los LED las medi en el impreso para observar si coincidía con los valores el diagrama y esas tres que mencionó no coinciden o da el valor mencionado.


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 28, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> El problema es que son resistencias de precisión y si las quieres armar con resistencias comunes, tendrás que buscar las que más se acerquen a su valor marcado.
> Por ejemplo: 2 x 100 K en serie = 200 K y 330 K + 180 K = 510 K
> Como son SMD tendrás que buscar la forma de acomodarlas.
> 
> Y sí hay que tener en cuenta lo que menciona @sergiot, porque al medir las resistencias en la tarjeta dan una lectura diferente.


Esto más o menos lo que quería saber, la cuestión es los watts de las resistencias, las SMD tienen unos valores de 1/8  o 1/10 de watts según su nomenclatura y o tamaño y las comunes 1/4, 1/2 etc, esto influiría en el funcionamiento?


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Desconozco exactamente el método de fabricación de las smd, pero..
> Por mi experiencia las resistencias nunca disminuyen de valor cuando fallan, suelen incrementarse de valor.
> Para mas seguridad deberías desoldarlas para medirlas.


Tomaré en cuenta este dato, voy a retirar del impreso la de 510k para realizar la prueba y comentar, si está desvalorizada entonces las demás que menciono también y tocará reemplazar a ver si encienden los benditos LED o que no salte la protección tengo ya dos años resolviendo el problema.


----------



## frica (Dic 28, 2019)

Efectivamente el medir las resistencias (SMD o las normales) soldadas en placa podría dar medidas alteradas por resistores en paralelo. Según la ley de ohm, los resistores en paralelo tienen el efecto de reducir la resistencia TOTAL que estamos midiendo. Yo cuando cae alguna PCB en mis manos, suelo medir las resistencias en placa. En torno a 4 de cada 5 resistencias, aproximadamente,  suelen medir bien según lo marcado en la resistencia. Pero el resto suele medir menos ohmios que lo marcados (en la mayoría de estos casos, se debe a resitores en paralelo). Si la resistencia nos mide un valor claramente superior al marcado entonces eso muy probalemente indicaría que la resitencia está mal (ya que ningún resistor en paralelo tendría el efecto de incrementar el valor ohmico de una resistencia) y debemos cambiarla. Pero ojo, debemos estar seguro de haber interpretado bien los colores o los números marcados en las resistencias. Yo una vez pensé que una resistencia esaba mal y era porque la nomenclatura de la resistencia SMD son de esas que vienen también con letras y confundí una "E" con un tres visto desde la perspectiva contraria.

Si nuestra resistencia mide un valor inferior o superior al marcado y no hemos encontrado otros componentes culpables,  entonces para estar seguros no queda otra que desoldarlas y comprobar.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2019)

alextuning15 dijo:


> Esto es más o menos lo que quería saber, la cuestión es los Watts de las resistencias, las SMD tienen unos valores de 1/8 o 1/10 de Watts según su nomenclatura y o tamaño y las comunes 1/4, 1/2 etc, esto influiría en el funcionamiento?


Influye únicamente en que mientras más Watts soportarán más corriente y obviamente se calentarán menos, pero serán más grandes.


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 28, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Efectivamente el medir las resistencias (SMD o las normales) soldadas en placa podría dar medidas alteradas por resistores en paralelo. Según la ley de ohm, los resistores en paralelo tienen el efecto de reducir la resistencia TOTAL que estamos midiendo. Yo cuando cae alguna PCB en mis manos, suelo medir las resistencias en placa. En torno a 4 de cada 5 resistencias, aproximadamente,  suelen medir bien según lo marcado en la resistencia. Pero el resto suele medir menos ohmios que lo marcados (en la mayoría de estos casos, se debe a resitores en paralelo). Si la resistencia nos mide un valor claramente superior al marcado entonces eso muy probalemente indicaría que la resitencia está mal (ya que ningún resistor en paralelo tendría el efecto de incrementar el valor ohmico de una resistencia) y debemos cambiarla. Pero ojo, debemos estar seguro de haber interpretado bien los colores o los números marcados en las resistencias. Yo una vez pensé que una resistencia esaba mal y era porque la nomenclatura de la resistencia SMD son de esas que vienen también con letras y confundí una "E" con un tres visto desde la perspectiva contraria.
> 
> Si nuestra resistencia mide un valor inferior o superior al marcado y no hemos encontrado otros componentes culpables,  entonces para estar seguros no queda otra que desoldarlas y comprobar.


Saludos, desmonte la resistencia R118 de 510k y efectivamente da su valor desmontada, y la R50 que es de 200k me dio su valor sin desmontarla ya que trabajaba junto con la R118 de 510k. Ya el problema sería otro tendría que revisar otras piezas para saber dónde está la falla o por qué me salta la protección


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 29, 2019)

En vista de no conseguir la falla he decidido comprar un inverter universal que incluye los parámetros de la tarjeta original para la solución


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 29, 2019)

Armando todo de nuevo, instalado la placa en su sitio, me entró la curiosidad de conectar todo y encender el televisor, me puse a medir el voltaje que sale en en cada uno de los LED+ con el conector de los LED instalado y me percato que uno de los pin del conector no estaba haciendo bien contacto, lo saco lo apretó y vuelvo a conectar, para mi sorpresa los LED encendieron, desconecte nuevamente el conector y para que no hubiera otros pines fallando, eliminé el conector y solde los cables directamente a la placa en los mismo pines de los LED (LED + y LED-) y encendió nuevamente, arme el televisor para poder levantarlo y todo perfecto entre, al menú navegue por todo el menú estuve así aproximadamente un minuto y de repente se apagaron  los LED, desconecto el tv de la electricidad y conecto y nada. Me pareció extraño esto que encendieran y quedaron encendidos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 29, 2019)

Bienvenido a la electrónica, ese mundo que te atrapa y no te suelta, que te da alegrías y te pone de los nervios... que hace que lo inexplicable siga siendo inexplicable y está a la orden del día 

Yo revisaría todos los contactos y cada una de las soldaduras del circuito de control de los led.


Saludos.


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 29, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bienvenido a la electrónica, ese mundo que te atrapa y no te suelta, que te da alegrías y te pone de los nervios... que hace que lo inexplicable siga siendo inexplicable y está a la orden del día
> 
> Yo revisaría todos los contactos y cada una de las soldaduras del circuito de control de los led.
> 
> ...


Mañana con la cabeza más fresca y con tranquilidad, revisaría nuevamente la placa.
Pero se me olvidó comentar, que, cuando los led ya estaba encendido medi voltaje y marcaba 62v y cuando fallo otra vez medi voltaje al encender y llegó a 51v y decaía. Sin conectar los led llegaba el voltaje a 80v y decaía. No voy a descartar en comprar el inversor universal que comenten anteriormente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2019)

alextuning15 dijo:


> Sin conectar los led llegaba el voltaje a 80v y decaía




No se debe encender una fuente de corriente constante en vacío !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alextuning15 (Dic 29, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se debe encender una fuente de corriente constante en vacío !!!!!!!!!!


No tenía conocimiento, para la próxima no lo haré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2019)

La fuente intentará dar la corriente para la cual fué programada , ergo , eleva la tensión al máximo para lograrlo, mayormente están resguardadas ya que hay tv's con toooodos los leds en serie , se abre uno y circuito abierto.


----------



## alextuning15 (Ene 3, 2020)

buenos días cómo estás, esta mañana realizando pruebas de voltaje con el multímetro  la punta negra a gnd y la roja en el pin 3 de IC AP3041 y los LED encienden, al quitar la punta del multímetro se vuelve a apagar. En resistencia R39 de 200k en un extremo tiene un voltaje de 33.5vdc y en el otro extremo 1,625vdc igual en el pin 3 tiene ese voltaje, si veo el datasheet el valor para ese pin es de max 1.3v


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 3, 2020)

Prueba a hacer lo mismo (medir en patilla 3) pero sin conectar el cable al polímetro.
Si sigue pasando lo mismo, que se encienden los led..repasa las soldaduras del integrado.


----------



## alextuning15 (Ene 3, 2020)

Realice la prueba, coloque la punta del multímetro o polímetro desconectada en el pin 3 , enciende y se apaga. Sin querés el otro extremo del cable del multímetro tocó la pierna quedó encendida.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 3, 2020)

La pierna se encendió??    

O están mal las resistencias del divisor de tensión que va a esa patilla o no le llega la señal que debe haber ahí. 
Podrías repasar las soldaduras por si acaso.


----------



## alextuning15 (Ene 3, 2020)

Voy a repasar soldaduras en esa área, y estas son las resistencias que llegan a este pin. La R39 no me da su valor por qué está montada, tendré que desmontarla para verificar si está desvalorizada o no y la R99 si me da los casi 10k


alextuning15 dijo:


> Voy a repasar soldaduras en esa área, y estas son las resistencias que llegan a este pin. La R39 no me da su valor por qué está montada, tendré que desmontarla para verificar si está desvalorizada o no y la R99 si me da los casi 10k


Rectifique soldaduras y persiste la falla.


----------



## alextuning15 (Ene 5, 2020)

Prueba de voltaje a IC AP304.


----------



## alextuning15 (Ene 8, 2020)

Realizando nuevas pruebas, como comenté anteriormente que al hacer prueba de voltaje en el pin 3 de IC parpadeaban los LED a veces quedaban encendidos pero muy tenue, pero en la placa hacia un ruido como de corto circuito, osea, Pik, quik, o algo así, buscando de donde de donde provenía, pensé que era el capacitador de 1000mf 35v, el 470mf 35v y nada y percate que provenía del MBR2060 el rectificador de barrera schottky desueldo y pruebo el diodo y está bien.
Uso el multímetro para en modo mA en serie para encender los LED y ver el momento del encendido a cuanto llegaba el valor y solo percate que llegó a (como marcaba el multímetro) 00,73.

Ya esto es raro o el problema es el IC que está dañado.


----------



## yosfel (Feb 23, 2020)

hola amigo yo tengo la misma tv pero en mi caso tengo un problema con la fuente que dura unos segundos y luego entra en corto, no soy mu experto en electronica pero que creen que pudiera estar generandolo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2020)

Si la fuente de poder se encuentra funcionando y luego se apaga, no es que entre en corto, sino en modo de protección.
Lo que puede provocar que entre en protección son muchas causas que solo realizando un análisis de sectores se puede determinar.
Si tú que tienes la fuente no lo sabe, mucho menos uno.
Así que te recomiendo que te pongas a revisar las tarjetas y los LED y posteriormente nos comentes qué has encontrado defectuoso.


----------



## yosfel (Feb 27, 2020)

bro estuve revisando todo un poco y si, tenias razon, la fuente no esta mala, hay algo en la main que la hace entrar en proteccion,me di cuenta que dos entradas de 5v que al conectarlas hacian que la fuente entrara en proteccion, ahora sabrias decirme que componentes alimentan esas entradas? o algun diagrama de la main que me permita comprender hacia donde van esas entradas

el 80% de la placa de alimenta con esos 5V

😅 tendras un diagrama de esa placa? por donde me recomendarias que empezara?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 27, 2020)

Lo que tienes que hacer ahora es encontrar el componente en corto circuito.
Existen varios métodos para eso.
No tengo el diagrama de esa tarjeta. (MSD6306-T8B-TW) pero para encontrar un componente en corto circuito no hace falta.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 27, 2020)

Una manera media rustica, pero efectiva, es colocarle 5V de mayor corriente, de esa manera la fuente en cuestión no se protegerá y el componentes en corto tomará temperatura excesiva y/o explota, lo que suceda primero.

Una fuente de Pc es la mejor opción


----------



## alextuning15 (Feb 27, 2020)

Yosfel, haz revisado si es que se apagan solo los led o todo el TV? Con la linterna de celular (cuando se apague el TV) revisa si queda imagen de fondo al alumbrar la pantalla.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2020)

Al parecer hay un corto o excesivo consumo en la placa main. Seguramente es al contrario, no hay retroiluminación de led's por no recibir la señal de la main para encenderlos.


----------



## yosfel (Feb 27, 2020)

Alex se apaga todo el tv, al coenctarlo a la red la luz azul titila 4 veces consecutivas y cuando lo va a ser de nuevo se interrumpe, intente enceder el tv, se muestra la marca y de inmediato se apaga por completo
*Pinchavalvulas* quizas pero no soy muy experto en esto, llego hasta donde mi conocimiento me de, por ahora solo se que al retirar los dos cables de alimentacion de 5v la fuente no cae en proteccion, aun no se que puede estar sucediendo, si tienes alguna sugerencia seria de mucha ayuda


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2020)

En estos casos o utilizas el sistema que indicó @sergiot o te dedicas a comprobar uno por uno todos los componentes (condensadores y semiconductores) que tengan algo que ver con la línea de los cinco voltios..complicado.

En yutube he visto vídeos de como realizar las pruebas "inyectando" tensión en una zona específica durante unos segundos y tanteando con el dedo para ver si algo se calentaba en exceso. Básicamente esa seria forma.
En otro vídeo se iban a lo extremo, conectar alimentación de 5V / 2 ó 3A y esperar a que algo eche humo, cosa que no aconsejo porque pueden dañarse mas componentes.


----------



## alextuning15 (Mar 7, 2020)

Creo que mi placa tengo que llevarla hacerle un exorcismo. Luego de haber conseguido la posible falla (transistor npn abierto) en retorno de uno de los led -, el backlight encendieron, todo perfecto, deje varios minutos encendido y todo bien, apagó, acomodo el cableado para armar la placa al encender, no enciende los led   dejo eso así al día siguiente enciendo el TV y enciende el backlight , al apagar el tv, ya no vuele a encender. Pero ahora noto que que no tengo tensión en LED+ solo llega 33 volt no lo eleva para encender los LED.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 7, 2020)

Por esto que has comentado anteriormente es posible que exista una fuga o corto circuito en alguna tira de LED hacia el gabinete.


alextuning15 dijo:


> Me pareció extraño esto que encendieran y quedaron encendidos.





alextuning15 dijo:


> Realizando nuevas pruebas, como comenté anteriormente que al hacer prueba de voltaje en el pin 3 de IC parpadeaban los LED a veces quedaban encendidos pero muy tenue.


Me ha tocado varias veces ver este tipo de síntomas cuando alguna tira LED se encuentra en corto circuito hacia el gabinete.
. - Al encender el televisor los LED destellan en periodos de 1 a 2 segundos y la imagen es muy tenue.
. - Al conectar el televisor a la red eléctrica los LED empiezan a destellar y al encenderlo no hay cambio de intensidad.

Durante la revisión de los LED:
. - Con el televisor conectado a la red eléctrica se puede observar que alguna tira permanece tenuemente encendida.
. - Todos los LED o la mayoría se encuentran en buen estado.
. - Con el probador de LED todos encienden correctamente.
. - Al medir la continuidad de las tiras con el multímetro en posición de diodo no existe corto circuito hacia el gabinete.
. - Al medir resistencia de las tiras LED, algunas o una muestran desde 20 Ohms hasta 12 K Ohms. (Desconectar todos los cables)

Esto sucede con las tiras LED que son de aluminio en la parte trasera.
Por alguna circunstancia el circuito impreso hace contacto con el aluminio y esto provoca fallas de difícil diagnóstico.
Si las tiras afectadas se miran con el microscopio se pueden encontrar puntos negros que es por donde existe fuga de voltaje hacia el aluminio.
Si se llegan a colocar LED nuevos sin verificar este problema, se pueden volver a dañar inmediatamente al conectar el televisor.

La solución es aislar todas las tiras.
Para esto coloco cinta para enmascarar (Masking Tape) en todo lo largo de la tira de LED.
Como refuerzo utilizo pegamento para serigrafía.
Es un pegamento resistente a altas temperaturas que permite volver a desprenderlas. (No se endurece, sino que es pegajoso cuando seca)

Con este procedimiento he logrado varias reparaciones sin cambiar ningún LED.
En otros casos sí he encontrado uno o varios LED dañados, pero aislar las tiras de aluminio es imprescindible.

Ojo: No aislar únicamente la que tiene fuga, se deben aislar todas.

Si este es tu caso, ya sabrás qué hacer.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 8, 2020)

Sumado a lo dicho por D@rkbytes, esa fuga no es medible con el tester, me ha pasado un par de veces que los led se queman de tal manera que se carboniza el impreso y como la zona entre los contactos es muy delgada, comienza a circular corriente sumada a la del led, eso es similar a poner el led en corto, en algunas electronicas un led en corto apaga la fuente y en otras no porque corrige el valor de tensión para mantener la corriente constante, pero como dije antes, no todos los casos son iguales.


----------



## alextuning15 (Mar 8, 2020)

Se colocó otra tira de led nueva y todavía no eleva el voltaje para encender, queda en 32 volt al momento de darle al botón power. Con las tiras o sin las tiras led, 32 volt.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 8, 2020)

Entonces verifica el funcionamiento del controlador LED.


----------



## alextuning15 (Mar 9, 2020)

En los pines que verifique aparentemente está funcionando normalmente, pin 4 EN 3.2 volt, pin 5  VIN 12 volt, pin 6 VCC 10 volt, pin 7 OUT sin volt, pin 15 PWM 4.8 volt, hasta aquí llegue.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 9, 2020)

Podría ser que se encuentre dañado.
¿Revisaste el estado del MOSFET?


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 3, 2020)

Yo también tengo un tv marca AOC de 50 pulgadas, con ese problema, yo estudié electrónica por los años 1960 cuando se utilizaban los tubos al vacío, pero nunca me dedique a la electrónica, y con el paso de los años  me fui relegando a la obsolescencia, mande el televisor al taller concesionario de la marca, me cobraron un tercio de lo que vale un televisor nuevo, y lo repararon lo veo funcionando lo llevo a casa y OH sorpresa el bendito televisor no funcionaba, hago el reclamo lo vuelven a reparar, trabajo una semana y volvió a fallar, después de repararlo, me dijeron que era la ultima oportunidad, por que ese tipo de reparaciones no tenía garantía, ya que no llegaban tiras de LEDs de repuesto nuevas, y solo cambiaban los LED, pero que en otra oportunidad ya no tenía arreglo, trabajó dos meses mas y murió.
Por lo que he leído de todos los comentarios, deduzco que se trata de una fuente muy complicada, y que debido al uso, se sale de los parámetros de fabrica haciendo difícil su reparación.
Lo ideal sería restituir la fuente a su estado original, pero al ser difícil, he decidido experimentar, y lo que pienso es en cuanto pase este tema de la pandemia del corona virus tratar de conseguir LEDs de características similares a los de fabrica, que supongo son de 3 voltios medio vatio, dejar operativas las tiras de LEDs, y reemplazar la fuente original en lo referente a la alimentación de los LED, por fuentes reguladas en corriente de los tubos LED T8 sacadas de tubos malogrados, he estado haciendo pruebas con varias fuentes y encuentro que algunas están reguladas a 140 ma hacia arriba he encontrado algunas de 145ma y hasta de 161ma lo que es excesivo como veo que los back light trabajan en valores cercanos a los 100ma aprox y como veo que se queman frecuentemente, pienso que regulandolas a 70ma pueden trabajar mas tiempo sin quemarse, ya consegui regular 4 fuentecitas a 70 ma, y estoy a la espera de conseguir los LED y hacer las pruebas, agradeceré comenten sus observaciones al respecto, saludos desde Trujillo Perú


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2020)

Ojo que hay leds backlight de 6V (tienen dos en serie adentro)
Venden tiras de leds usadas.
A la fuente del tv le modificás la resistencia shunt y baja la corriente
Saludos !


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 3, 2020)

Gracias al sr. DOSMETROS por sus observaciones, pero hasta donde he leído  los LED de 6 v. vienen instalados mayormente en los TV de la marca LG en el caso de los TV AOC el backlight veo que consta de 4 secciones independientes de 17 LEDs  cada sección, dispuestos en un solo arreglo (una sola tira conteniendo las 4 secciones) ubicada al costado derecho de la pantalla y trabajan con un voltaje que esta entre 51 a 56 voltios aprox. lo que me indica que se trata de LEDs de 3 v. al prender el TV se nota un pico de tensión que supera los 60 voltios y cuando encuentra algún error en la corriente inmediatamente entra en protección, pienso que primero debemos limitar esa sobre tensioón inicial y luego regular las corrientes de cada tira.
Las tiras completas de backlight de esa marca acá en Perú son muy difíciles de conseguir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2020)

Los Philips también traen leds de 6 V y según los modelos serán de cátodo o de ánodo ancho 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## LuisOB (Mar 15, 2021)

Hola, necesito manual de servicio de tv AOC LED modelo LE50H454E.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 15, 2021)

¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene?


----------



## LuisOB (Mar 15, 2021)

Te envío fotos de la tarjeta, saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 15, 2021)

OK. El modelo de tarjeta es MSD6306-T8B-TW y no tengo el manual de servicio ni información del procesador MSD6306PUD-Z1
Sin embargo, esa tarjeta es muy fácil de reparar sin información, y la fuente de poder también.
¿Qué problema tiene?


----------



## LuisOB (Mar 16, 2021)

Cuando lo enciendo el Led parpadea 3 veces y se apaga, no da logo y los leds no encienden.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2021)

- Verifica que durante ese periodo existan los voltajes de las subfuentes.
- Comprueba que exista el voltaje para el conversor del backlight.
Si existe, durante el encendido debe subir, si sube y cae sin que los LED enciendan, hay problema en ellos.
Si no existe, revisa el por qué. Generalmente ante ese tipo de fallas no se requiere esquema.


----------



## LuisOB (Mar 16, 2021)

Ok muchas gracias ,así lo haré y después le comentaré, saludos.


----------



## LuisOB (Mar 19, 2021)

Si, efectivamente tienes toda la la razón, el voltaje de los leds salia y desaparecía, finalmente sustitui los leds y el tv encendió perfecto, muchísimas gracias por toda la información, saludos Luis Orlando.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 27, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A la fuente del tv le modificás la resistencia shunt y baja la corriente


Pregunto: ¿como medir la corriente de estas tiras? ¿Es suficiente con medir la caída de tensión sobre el resistor shunt *con voltímetro* y de ahí en más ley de ohm?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 27, 2021)

Te sugiero armes un lm317  como fuente de corriente así pruebas los led.


----------



## zkar1011 (Jul 11, 2021)

Saludos, tengo este AOC trabaja unas horas y se apaga, queda con sonido.
Cabe recalcar que antes no encendia y era porque una de las líneas de los LED de.retorno está con falso contacto.
Logré estabilizar y ahora siempre enciende.
Pero da logo de AOC con luz luego se queda sin backlight.
Y a veces si funciona sin problemas.
Será definitivamente backlight...
Y si alguien sabe a qué voltaje trabajan y me.cofirman si son LED 4014.


----------

